
Ask HN: Jeff Barr (AWS) is a keynote speaker at HashiConf (possible acquisition) - nodesocket
Just noticed that Jeff Bar from AWS is a keynote speaker at HashiConf 2018[1]. This is purely hand-waving speculation, but could Amazon possibly be announcing an acquisition of HashiCorp?<p>&gt; Keynote by Jeff Barr, VP and Chief Evangalist for Amazon Web Services. More details coming soon.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hashiconf.com&#x2F;schedule?day=Conference%20Day%20Two#jeff-barr
======
QuinnyPig
I’d be astounded if they did. Random acquisitions aren’t generally Amazon’s
style, and there isn’t a big strategic story behind them buying Hashicorp that
I can see.

